# Neo Mastiff Or Cross? Breed Info/Help Plz



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

hello,
can anyone help me a bit here... im thinking of rehoming this dog i seen but i havent managed to find any that look like it online... so im not sure if its a crossbreed...the owner assures me it is not but it would be good to know for sure. the colours etc dont seem very common i only found 1 or 2 which are similar and they looked like cross breeds so any advice would be great. also any advice on the breed would be good, every website says conflicting info so would be good to hear it from people who actually own them.


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

its def cross breed friend of mine has a full bred neo mastiff and their skin is so wrinkly it hangs off their body on head and feet etc that looks like a great dane cross


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

this is a pup only 14 weeks old so thats why it hasnt got the loose skin yet lol, its more the colouring that throws me and makes me wonder if its a cross


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Big paws, floppy ears and gorgeous big brown eyes! All the best bits of the neo without that horrific wrinkling. I'd say a cross as well and a lovely looking wee lass that will probably cause you less worry in regards to health issues associated with neo's.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

bobberbiker said:


> this is a pup only 14 weeks old so thats why it hasnt got the loose skin yet lol, its more the colouring that throws me and makes me wonder if its a cross



Pure pups do still tend to have wrinkling though.
The Official UKNMC Website < breed standard there, mentions what colours are allowed.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Definitely doesn't look like a pure Neo. Looks more like a Cane Corso than a Neo!

Cane Corso puppies:









He could be a cross though. He is absolutely gorgeous whatever he is <3!


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

looks like a possible neo x great dane to me...


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

neos are lovely but they have to many issues with their skin etc


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks more like an English Mastiff to me, rather than a Neo :2thumb:.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

intravenous said:


> Definitely doesn't look like a pure Neo. Looks more like a Cane Corso than a Neo!
> 
> Cane Corso puppies:
> image
> ...


Cane Corso was my first thought too...


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah i think cane corse, great dane or boerboel must be there somewhere. il speak to the owner again but she assured me its a full neo.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy but I agree not a full Neo.

Heres a google pic of a Neo puppy so you can compare


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

bobberbiker said:


> hello,
> can anyone help me a bit here... im thinking of rehoming this dog i seen but i havent managed to find any that look like it online... so im not sure if its a crossbreed...the owner assures me it is not but it would be good to know for sure. the colours etc dont seem very common i only found 1 or 2 which are similar and they looked like cross breeds so any advice would be great. also any advice on the breed would be good, every website says conflicting info so would be good to hear it from people who actually own them.
> 
> 
> ...



look this a bandog to me


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i dont know too much about dogs but i can tell you thats not a pure bred neo 
my friend used to breed them looks nothing of the sort
possibly part bred. and with the big ears and coat color got great dane in it :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It's an English Mastiff, just look at the head shape, ear carriage etc... Considering Great Danes & English Mastiffs are related way back (one was used to create the other).There is no Neopoliton in that dog at all.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

TBH I would not be so sure.

Yes it is a long way from the show standard, but Brindle Neo's are rare in the UK and the over wrinkling is common here. 

Both of which could either be used as proof against him being a pure blooded Neo, or an indication if he is a Neo his ancestry is from a line truer to the original breed type, and likely not from UK lines.

I would not stand in court and swear the breeder is lying, but I would not in all honesty be able to own him and tell people asking he was a pure Neo either. I would go with English or at most English/Neo cross.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks guys, just got some better photos... the owner is not the breeder her son bought it but cant keep it for personal reasons he paid £700 for it apparently...the woman is giving it away free so i know shes not lying herself but the breeder may of lied


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I may be a little off mark here but i think it sounds suspicious..
so he paid £700 for it but now they are giving it away?
they say its a neo(?) but its clearly not... 
i think its all a bit odd...


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

there son cant keep it anymore...its not her dog her doesnt live there. he wont be around for a while.....so it makes sense. i cant say why but im sure you can guess


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

is he spending time at her maj's pleasure?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, involuntary holiday, lol.

definatly a molosser breed, looks more mastiff cross to me with that shape and colouring.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

best check what he is in for. He may feel a little more than flumoxed if he should return and some bastard has stolen his puppy!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

think you might need to give mom a tenner and get a receipt?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

seriously. this sounds really odd...
or is it just me?:blush:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

lol i cant say there situation as she didnt want to tell me at all. but its not dodgy shes giving it away.... whats dodgy its a dog, doesnt matter what breed it is really its still a dog, my mums friends offerd me a american bully because her son got sent to prison....nothing dodgy about it.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

To be fair I do not recall you mentioning it was your Mums friend. Sounds less dodgy as a family friend lol.

Wasn't it you asking about the Dogue de Bordeaux? I would lay money on the fact this dog will have 3 times the character of a DDB paws down!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tis a nice looking dog, i`d go for it.


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

He is lovely but definitely not a Neo. I think he looks very much like a presa and he should make a stunning dog :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Its a beautiful pup..does it really matter? If I read this properly your getting him for free


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah it matters because i want to read up on the breed first and id like to know what it would look like as a adult.... all pups are cute but not all adult dogs lol. neo and english mastiffs have different breed trates etc so it would be good to know what the dog was so i can research it more


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think you will ever know for sure without having seen the parents. If it were me I'd have snapped him up in a second though, he is stunning <3!


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

its a mossler probably crossed, and should be raised as such, the breeds most likely to be in volved from looks and fact its in the uk, are obviously neo as mentioned by owner, mastiff, great dane, and maybe cane... it would make sense for her to say its a neo if he brought it as a cane and told his mum its and italian mastiff... 

but even so its a odd shape for a pure cane... 


as for what it will look like as a adult... somewhere between those breeds...

as for potential health issues.. hopefully none if raised properly... its going to be big so you will need to restrict exercise to avoid stressing joints as he grows, monitor weight closely but as this is likely a cross there is no record for expected growth weights so this monitoring will need to be more visual than weighing him... 

and as said he will probably be quite the character and loving dog!


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

unless you know a neo breeder etc, maybe spend 20mins on google and source a neo breeder / cane breeder / english mastiff breeder, send the three the pictures and ask the simple question.

I'd be more inclined to trust the opinion of someone who has bred generations of their type, than 1000s of google images.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

bobberbiker said:


> yeah it matters because i want to read up on the breed first and id like to know what it would look like as a adult.... all pups are cute but not all adult dogs lol. neo and english mastiffs have different breed trates etc so it would be good to know what the dog was so i can research it more


In that case maybe you should pass & buy a thouroghbred Neopolitan directly from a breeder if that is what your wanting, going by the photo it looks to be a very nice cross


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

I wouldn't advise anyone with out a ton of money, a very good and preparation for the worst, to go buying a pure breed neo from uk stock right about now... 

anyone notice a certain breed winner not in the working group at crufts... :whistling2:


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

What do people want for free these days?!?!

You get what you pay for - firstly the only way to almost guarantee ANY dog is pure anyway are Kennel Club papers - without those you have nothing to go by but looks alone and have to make a judgement.

Can I ask why it is so important to you that the dog is pure? If you want a well bred pedigree puppy that is going to fit the standard somewhat then save up and go to a breeder.

If they're giving this dog away it will be snapped up by someone if not you, especially if they continue to spread the misinformation (either through lying or being misinformed themselves) that it is a pure Neo, which it most certainly is not!


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

who said i havent got the money for a neo?
im looking for a neo.....phoned local breeders but most have nothing til the end of the year, i found this one online. didnt know it was free until i read the advert...i offerd her money which she refused. if its not a neo i dont want it. simple as that. i dont want a cross or mongrel. makes no difference to me if its free or not the fact is its not what im looking for but of course i didnt know that until i got the photos as it was advertised as a full neo. im still inbeween minds anyway either a neo or dogue de borduex but both of them dont have much available at the moment. iv already signed up to rehome one if they get any pups in, a fullgrown one is no good my daughter would be scared of it so we only want a pup/young dog so it can be raised with her and she wont be botherd by its size since she would of had it as a pup. the dog posted is most likely a english mastiff crossed with something else... no idea what, if it was pure english mastiff id probably take it as i like them but with it being crossed i have no idea what it will look like as a adult or the tempermant of it. im not botherd about kc papers aslong as i know its a pure breed its all good. iv had high quality show winning boxers with the best blood lines in uk with kc papers etc and they were no different to my dads free boxer with no papers he rescued so i dont see the point in paying stupid money just for papers when most of them dont have hip scores for the parents anyway. most pups its easy tell if there crossed or not so papers arent important to me


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

theres other types of pappers other than KC... 

still think buying a neo from uk stock is pissing money down the drain and encouraging them to contintue with out bringing in working/itl stock...

If you really want a neo that much and money anit a problem why not think about importing from itl? you would be investing money now to save the vets bills later to be honest i believe you would end up with a much happier longer lived animal through importing and it would still be a lot cheeper than the potential vets bills associated with uk show stock...


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

:blush: oopss.. wtf... repost


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

importing costs far to much, i know a staff breeder and he sold one to sweden and the flight alone was over 3k. fook that id never spend 3k on importing anything lol, what is wrong with the neos in uk? id probably end up with a dogue anyway as they are more common...the neos seem almost impossible to find one local and only 3 or 4 iv seen in whole of uk.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

bobberbiker said:


> importing costs far to much, i know a staff breeder and he sold one to sweden and the flight alone was over 3k. fook that id never spend 3k on importing anything lol, .


If a person flies with the dog it can be way way less than that - £600 to fly a dog to USA - if a person goes with it, it flies as excess baggage - if it goes alone as cargo it costs way way more.


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

ermgravy said:


> theres other types of pappers other than KC...
> 
> still think buying a neo from uk stock is pissing money down the drain and encouraging them to contintue with out bringing in working/itl stock...
> 
> If you really want a neo that much and money anit a problem why not think about importing from itl? you would be investing money now to save the vets bills later to be honest i believe you would end up with a much happier longer lived animal through importing and it would still be a lot cheeper than the potential vets bills associated with uk show stock...


Other papers mean nothing.


----------



## lisa264 (Oct 4, 2011)

*neo*

its nothing like a neo we have bred neos for years you wont find neos pure brindle


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

mattm said:


> Other papers mean nothing.


kc paper mean nothing i can get kc paper for my bulldog :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

bobberbiker said:


> importing costs far to much, i know a staff breeder and he sold one to sweden and the flight alone was over 3k. fook that id never spend 3k on importing anything lol, what is wrong with the neos in uk? id probably end up with a dogue anyway as they are more common...the neos seem almost impossible to find one local and only 3 or 4 iv seen in whole of uk.


the law now change its easy and cheap to import :mf_dribble:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

There are dozens of kennel clubs all through europe who's pappers i respect and mean a dame site more than uk kc pappers...

as stated there are ways of importing that really aren't that ridiculous in cost compared to a lifetime of worry with a pet you love... 

and as for other pappers mean nothing... pfft mate seriously our kc have the lowest standards in the freaking world go do some research before making yourself look a tit.... not to mention they wont even register half the breeds im involved with pfft they're jokers... and ill second what oldtyme said i know where there are tosa's in the uk being breed and kc give the puppys mastif papers each year (they are retards) they hand out papers like anyting.... :whistling2:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

some new pics where you can see the skull shape better.... any ideas based on these pics? iv got some ppl telling me pure cane corso, pure english mastiff, cane corso x english x neo etc etc lol still no idea. id guess myself english x bullmastiff x corso x neo. anyway heres the new pics


----------



## CorntasticBully (Jan 21, 2012)

Hmmm looks like my Cane Corso as a pup but also a lil like my Boerboel too. 

Likely a Neo cross are some other breed. So many look alike, especially as pups and then you have mixes where they can look like any breed. 

Mom migjt not know the breed. 

I agree ermgravy, I dont live in the UK but here in the USA people tend to think only AKC papers are worth something. Hardly! Many dogs with AKC reg are not worth more than a rescue, it doesnt prove higher quality. Yet you can have well bred dog with other registries.


----------



## megsy (Mar 20, 2012)

I personally think neo x old English mastiff. 
I wouldn't say he's a pure bred of any of the suggested breeds, although he is beautiful and looks like he's going to be a big boy.:mf_dribble:


----------

